# OMG new CoD!!!!



## not-bono-ever (Oct 21, 2014)

looks utter shit- some kind of futuristic warfare toss- will probabaly be about 3 hours of play and be loaded with shitty effects and proper facile charachters - like more than the past few releases

not for me


----------



## bmd (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks poo


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 21, 2014)

Bought it from India Xbox store, £31, game shared it with my Bro on Xbone £15:50 each 

Wouldnt pay more than that for it mind


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2014)

It look like Crysis, but rubbish.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 21, 2014)

Rail shooters yay





Be pony no doubt


----------



## Mungy (Oct 21, 2014)

looks shite. all flashy lights and fast stuff going on. not my thing.


----------



## bmd (Oct 21, 2014)

Makes me , how is this different to all the other CODs? I mean, unless you're going to only play indie games then there aren't any original concepts, especially with triple A titles.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow, a new CoD, who'd have thunk it?


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2014)

Fucking feminazis have ruined gaming.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 22, 2014)

bmd said:


> I'm in!




One for the twitchers then. My son will be good at it, I would die a lot 

Like titanfall, looks pretty but not for me.


----------



## bmd (Oct 22, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> One for the twitchers then. My son will be good at it, I would die a lot
> 
> Like titanfall, looks pretty but not for me.



I love Titanfall but it's not for me either. 

*spawn.

"Right then whe.."

*spawn.

"This time I'....

*spawn.

"Give me a fuckin...


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 22, 2014)

bmd said:


> I love Titanfall but it's not for me either.
> 
> *spawn.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's my son doing that to you 
Oh to have the reaction times of a 14 year old eh? Honestly makes my head spin watching him. I think his record is something like 29 pilot kills in one match. 29 FFS.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 23, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Bought it from India Xbox store, £31, game shared it with my Bro on Xbone £15:50 each
> 
> Wouldnt pay more than that for it mind


You brought the new cod from India?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> You brought the new cod from India?



The Xbox market place, digital copy, cheaper


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 23, 2014)

how are copies already available? Why India?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 23, 2014)

It's not it's pre order day zero edtion, download now, unlocks day before it's out in the stores.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Will it be as good as Ghost 

[emoji6]


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

What if it's shit? YOu can't trade it in?

Is that xbox360 or 1?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 24, 2014)

there is a market for less macho shit innit  with the CoD- mebbes a WW2 behind enemy lines / balkans / partizans / north africa / resistance  type of groove, rather than this story free sonic the hedgehog on steriods cock that seems to be the default for the franchise - I dont get off with flying boots and plasma guns any more- then again, maybes i am not its target audience. its all gone to shit since soap died.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 24, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> story free sonic the hedgehog on steriods cock



That, my friend, is the best description of this sort of game, ever. I shall be stealing that  
It's all about the PVP now, that's it. I don't know why they even bother with a single player.

I do miss a good WW2 shooter, I have to be honest. I missed out on all the early CoDs in theatres like North Africa, which I'd had a go at those. I like your idea.

Actually, what I'd _really_ like is a Finns vs Russians one - the early phases of the Winter War with the Finns winning all the time.
Bit niche probs


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> What if it's shit? YOu can't trade it in?
> 
> Is that xbox360 or 1?


 
it cost me £15 i care not about trading in.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it cost me £15 i care not about trading in.


Are you some kind of sorcerer? I don't understand any of this? HOw is it £15 and how are you accessing this?


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 24, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Bought it from India Xbox store, £31, game shared it with my Bro on Xbone £15:50 each
> 
> Wouldnt pay more than that for it mind





Awesome Wells said:


> Are you some kind of sorcerer? I don't understand any of this? HOw is it £15 and how are you accessing this?



Pay attention AW


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2014)

CALLODOOOOOOOOODYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 24, 2014)

Do we know if they have made any effort - for once - to address the latency problems the game has had for years now? The whole 'i shoot you first, but i die first' crap.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 25, 2014)

so, ful  of nostalgia, I wernt and played CoD MW2 again last night - first time in a couple of years - its absolute genuis for a shoot em up linear game - charachters, locations, twists, hollywood scale global going ons - I dont think any of the CoD can come close to this. I dont think I even finished Ghosts - I wanted them all to die.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2014)

few mins in and already stuck lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2014)

yeah , its , erm o..k... but hasn't got that just more more go thing for me. looks nice tho


----------



## moon (Nov 4, 2014)

Watching this on youtube, the bit where they enter/take a tour of the atlas facility reminds me of Jurassic Park


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Watch some on YouTube what the jumping leeping up on building crap!
Like titan fall


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was ready to hate...but no, it's actually a solid game! Best CoD I've played since Modern Warfare. The Exo suit is a really nice element, literally adds another dimension to the online gameplay (having someone leap over a building, spraying you from above whilst you capture a point springs to mind). Sure, it's _another_ CoD game, yes it does feel familiar but there's enough sparkly doodahs and wotsits to make it feel ''fresh'' and ''new''.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2014)

I gave it a proper go on the weekend, and i hate to admit it, its pretty good , I'm no multi-player tho, so don't really care about that part of it


----------



## tiki (Nov 11, 2014)

Almost finished the campaign and about to go online.  

I'm a bit nervous to tell you the truth as with getting older my reaction speed is getting much slower. I don't want to get owned all the time.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 12, 2014)

tiki said:


> Almost finished the campaign and about to go online.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous to tell you the truth as with getting older my reaction speed is getting much slower. I don't want to get owned all the time.


I felt somewhat rusty playing online for my initial 3/4 games but it's amazing how quickly you sorta...regain your gaming mojo once your brain filters out all the shiny new distrations. I used to be an absolute deamon on CoD 1 & 2, _scarily_ skilled at the game.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 14, 2014)

So I got a copy of AW. I didn't even play the first level. The first cutscene runs at ~1FPS unless I go to Task Manager and disassociate one of the four cores, whereupon it's fine. Then when the game does eventually load, the performance is variable at best, but I can't change any options to try and improve it without going through it all again. Fuck that. I'll give it another shot if they ever fix it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2014)

is this a legit copy or an eval one ?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 14, 2014)

It's legit, but I didn't pay anything for it.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 23, 2014)

I seen enough now on Youtube, 
Kangaroo jumping shit full of campers in same spots. [emoji35] 

I should see a copy in cash converters for tenner in about two week.

£10 to much.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 23, 2014)

dlx1 said:


> I seen enough now on Youtube,
> Kangaroo jumping shit full of campers in same spots. [emoji35]
> 
> I should see a copy in cash converters for tenner in about two week.
> ...


You can buy it from CEX for £42 

A bargain!


----------

